# portafilter spring replacement



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

anyone know where i could get a new spring for the dual boiler portafilter ?

I dont want to pay £60 for a new portafilter when it is just the spring.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Slee said:


> anyone know where i could get a new spring for the dual boiler portafilter ?


 Here maybe? (just be aware that some are thicker than others. I once got one of these and it was too thick to fit in the groove of my PF).


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Doram said:


> Here maybe? (just be aware that some are thicker than others. I once got one of these and it was too thick to fit in the groove of my PF).


 Thanks Doram easy when you know how. that is great thanks


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

The wire on the Sage DB portafilter is 1.3 mm in diameter.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Bladevane said:


> The wire on the Sage DB portafilter is 1.3 mm in diameter.


 Thanks for letting me know


----------

